# Need a little advise



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well how do I start? We just finished passing a very scary time with my Pit. She some how caught porvo, so you can just imagine how bad I felt. Well, 600 dollar's later and a few days of patients we got through it. "Thank God" When I was at the vet she had started to show this skin problem but he said it was nothing at the time, plus he warned me that it was a 50/50 chance she would live so we didn't both following up with the skin problem.

Well, now that she's better I have to deal with this skin thing. I really wish someone out there can help, cause I truly can't afford another visit to the vet rite now. Work is real slow and bills are real high, like I wish I could be. LOL! J/K

Do any of you guy's out there even know what this skin problem is called? It's just getting worst and worst by the day. I give her bath's every 2-3 day cause it seems to dry it up and not have her scratch as much.

Here's a few pix from when I first got here till this date. 


















I think she eat to much here. 









Now look how bad this is getting. 













































BTW, here's the wife's dog "Lady" She doesn't have any skin problem, and she's a Shar-pie. These dog's get all kind's of weird $hi&.


















Here's when we first got her. Cute but what a pain in the @$$. LOL!









Sorry for the long thread, but you know I really need the help.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

my first reaction was mange... but are those little pustules? All over?


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Looks like it might be mange. Looks pretty nasty. If it's sarcoptic mange, it might be a good idea to isolate her from your other dogs, because it is highly contagious. Get her to a vet ASAP.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if they are pustules then i would say a staph infection. Either way a skin scraping will benefit you by letting you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry but what is pustules? If you mean that there like pimple's, the answer is yes. 

I thought it was mange as well, but as you can see the other dog hasn't gotten it. And Jada "the pit" has had this for about 4 week's now. In the last 2 it's gotten that bad. 

I truly don't have the money to get to a vet, I feel real bad. But this is the reason I posted here. Is there anything to control it for a little bit.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nester6662 said:


> Sorry but what is pustules? If you mean that there like pimple's, the answer is yes.
> 
> I thought it was mange as well, but as you can see the other dog hasn't gotten it. And Jada "the pit" has had this for about 4 week's now. In the last 2 it's gotten that bad.
> 
> I truly don't have the money to get to a vet, I feel real bad. But this is the reason I posted here. Is there anything to control it for a little bit.


pustules are pimples. No, there isn't anything you can do to control it except antibiotics. My vote is a staph infection which has gotten WAY out of control. I understand you are in a bind for cash, but if it's staph, your baby will die. Whatever it is, it needs to be remedied NOW. If it's staph it maybe too late.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yeah, i forgot to include something. A skin scraping probably won't diagnose your baby for a staph infection, but it will eliminate the possibility of mange. It is pretty cost effective to have a skin scraping (10-20 dollars) then she's going to need antibiotics whatever the problem is she will need them i guarantee(10-30 Dollars). The only way to treat staph is via antibiotics. The average office visit is 25 dollars. If you throw a few things on ebay I'm sure you can come up with 45- 75 dollars.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

ok I'll jump in on this one with a few things 


Scabies is a common skin infection that causes small itchy bumps and blisters due to tiny mites that burrow into the top layer of human skin to lay their eggs.

The burrows sometimes appear as short, wavy, reddish, or darkened lines on the skin's surface, especially around the wrists and between the fingers. A child who has contracted scabies can also develop a bumpy red rash.

Scabies is contagious, and is usually transmitted by skin-to-skin contact or through sexual contact with someone else who is infected with it. The infection spreads more easily in crowded conditions and in situations where there is a lot of close contact — like child-care centers or nursing homes. So if someone in your child's class or child-care group has scabies, it's a good idea to have your child treated for the infection even before he or she develops symptoms.

Signs and Symptoms
The most common symptom of scabies is severe itching, which may be worse at night or after a hot bath. A scabies infection begins as small, itchy bumps, blisters, or pus-filled bumps that break when you scratch them. Itchy skin may become thick, scaly, scabbed, and crisscrossed with scratch marks.

The areas of the body most commonly affected by scabies are the hands and feet (especially the webs of skin between the fingers and toes), the inner part of the wrists, and the folds under the arms. It may also affect other areas of the body, particularly the elbows and the areas around the breasts, genitals, navel, and buttocks.

If a child with scabies scratches the itchy areas of skin, it increases the chance that the injured skin will also be infected by bacteria. Impetigo, a bacterial skin infection, may occur in skin that is already infected with scabies.

Treatment
Scabies infections need to be treated by a doctor. Call the doctor or dermatologist any time your child has a skin itch or rash that will not go away, especially if the itch is worse at night and seems to center around the wrists or the webbed part of the fingers.

If scabies is suspected, the doctor may scrape a small part of the affected skin and examine the scrapings under a microscope for signs of scabies mites.

Doctors treat scabies by prescribing a medicated cream or lotion to kill the mites. The cream will need to be applied to the skin all over the body, not just the area with the rash, and usually must remain on the skin for 8 to 12 hours before it can be washed off. After applying it, don't wash your hands — scabies mites love the area between the fingers! You may want to apply the medication before your child goes to bed, then wash it off in the morning.

Most often, the treatment needs to be repeated in 1 week.

Because scabies can be sexually transmitted, sexually active teens with scabies should be examined for other sexually transmitted diseases (STDs) too. Any sexual partners will also need to be treated for scabies.

The doctor may prescribe antibiotics if your child develops a bacterial skin infection such as impetigo in addition to the scabies infection. The doctor may also prescribe an antihistamine to help relieve the itching and a cream like hydrocortisone to help the rash go away faster.

Once a child starts receiving treatment for scabies, it usually takes about 1 to 2 days for the itching to go away; however, sometimes the itching can last for a few weeks. If the treatment is effective there should be no new rashes or burrows after 24 to 48 hours.

Prevention

Direct physical contact — like holding hands — is the most common way to transmit scabies, but because the mites that cause scabies can live as long as 2 to 3 days in clothing, bedding, or dust, it's possible for your child to catch scabies from another person who shares the same infected bed, linens, or towels.

If someone in your family is being treated for scabies, all other members of the household should be treated, too. Clothing, sheets, and towels should be washed in hot water. Each room in the house should be vacuumed, and the vacuum cleaner bag should then be thrown away.

you can buy a rid kit from wal-mart for lise . and get rid of them


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

http://iversonspitbulls.com/xtras.html


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

http://www.vetinfo4dogs.com/dskin.html#Skin problems in Boston Terrier


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I think its Scabies

one of my friends dogs had the same looking stuff and he never got it nor did his kids or other dogs but the vet told him thats what it was . not sure tho you should go to the vet with that pup.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

take that poor dog to the vet. im sure the vet will work with you on money when he sees how bad the dog looks.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I understand your short on money but you need to work something out with the vet or bring her to a rescue ASAP. That has to be very unconformable for the pup. I'm very sorry you are going through this. It looks like either mange or a very very bad skin infection or possible both.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Find someway to get it seen by the vet and treated. Would you let a family member go on suffering with this?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

that puppy needs a vet NOW! Most vets will work with you....especially with something like that. That POOR puppy has to be miserable!


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

My brother rescued two pups that looked worse than that. Heres what he used and it cleared them right up. Now he keeps it on the farm all the time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MANGE-CURE-EARM...ryZ82483QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'd still go to the vet first but he swears by it now.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I got this service to help me get my teeth fixed. While reading the brochure at the Dentist Place I noticed it says that you can even use it for your pets medical needs. It's an automated system over the phone. Once you have a aproval you will recieve the account info so have a pen and paper at hand so you can write it. You won't officially recieve the card for a week or so, but with the account number and what not you can go ahead and use it immediately.

Here's the link...

http://carecredit.com/


----------



## stephc (Jan 21, 2008)

omg!! it does look like mange,and staph..the only way to know for sure is to take her in.it doesn't hurt to ask the vet if he/she could work a payment plan..Theirs reasons why they choose to become veterinarians ;they love animals.Am pretty sure you'll find someone who could work something out with you.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

tex, i thought scabies was highly contagious? I may be wrong for dogs, but i know it is with humans! eeek! if it is scabies thats a bummer!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That poor dog. I would most deffinately get her to the vet. I wouldn't want to be is such misery. 

What type of shampoo are using. I hope it is something gentle like oatmeal based. You might try use dreft baby laundry soap to wash her is is easy on the skin. If it is mange talk to the vet about use Ivomec to treat it it is cheaper than some other drugs.


----------



## HenRoc N FelBel (Jan 2, 2008)

BELIEVE ME MOST VETS WILL WORK OUT A PAYMENT PLAN WITH YOU. You can pay in monthly installments sometimes or even 3 or 4 bills all together. Your dog needs to be treated right away and when you got the dog you accepted all responsibility that came with the dog including vet and health care. Trust me you can find a vet that will make a payment plan for you. Those pictures are sad and you shouldnt let em suffer.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah that dog does look very bad and should have been taken care of way before now and yes a vet will work out a payment plan with you and if you can't do it don't let the baby suffer anymore find someone who can and give the dog up........


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Take the dog to the vet

1. They will do a skin scrape and tell you EXCATLY what it is.
2. They can treat it
3. It could be Scapies
4. It could be Demodectic mange
5. It could be Sarcoptic mange
6l It could be......
7. etc etc etc
But a vet will tell you what it is!!


----------



## Nester6662 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guy's I thought I would jump back in here and let you know what's going on. It turn's out to be none of the above. I took her in to the vet, my neighbor had a buddy that's a vet. Go figure. Well, he did a ton of test and it turned out to be just a allergy. I've been giving her children benadryl. Then I had another buddy come over and exterminate. I think I have a few pigs behind my house cause it's full of Rat's, and big one's. The Doc said that see could be playing with the Rats, maybe she's caught a few. I believe this is try now that there turning up died, I've caught her with one twice. Here's some picture's of her now so you see the huge improvement she has made in such a small amount of time. 
After 









Before









After









Before 









After Still a little red but a lot better. She keep's scratching 









After 









And these darn Rat's 




































I want to thank all of you whom took the time to reply to my post. I'll still be around from time to time, cause there's still a ton of thing's I want to learn about these dog's. 
Nester...........


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm glad you posted an update on her. She does look alot better. Glad it was nothing like mange that stuff is awful to get rid of.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She's looking a heck of alot better!!! I've never heard of a dog being allergic to rats... go figure!!!! Benadryl is a life saver, but don't depend on it. You need to get that pup a blood panel allergy test to narrow all of the allergies down because that kind of reaction is not typical. (I have a highly allergic dog) If she's still itching she's still exposed to the bad stuff. Did the vet give you any antibiotics? With allergies there follows infections big time. Start saving because the allergies will be with you for the rest of her life!!!!


----------



## Cashy22 (Aug 19, 2009)

*My itcy doggy!*

My dog had bumps all over her last year and was itchy we took her to the vet they dipped her in something gave us some meds and she was fine. She now has it again but worse we have tried oatmeal baths, spray for the skin, benadryl and her skin smells. Was trying to do whatever we could to avoid the vet since the last timethey didnt say anything was wrong with her. Any ideas or is a vet visit a must?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Start your own post and pictures will help. then we can offer some advise.


----------

